# mineral feeder plans



## shiloh (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anybody have any ideas of how to make a mineral feeder pvc or wood :whatgoat: or any plans to make one?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 pvc mineral feeders but I don't have the plans. A 4 foot section of 6 inch pvc pipe, 1 "Y" at the bottom with a screw in cap for the very bottom and a cover for the top...all glued in place and attached at head height to the inside barn wall with plumbing straps.


----------



## catchmeaway (Jan 23, 2011)

www.ehow.com/how_6314276_make-goats-out-pvc-pipe.html :whatgoat: 
http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/files ... 0_PVC_.pdf
http://www.gorge-usboergoats.com/our_barn.htm

Here are some pvc mineral feeder instructions. My dh made 3 of them for us. He used the glue instead of screws. They work great. I see some people use them for feed as well.
Hope this helps.
:lovey:


----------

